# Happy Birthday Stefan



## knyfeknerd (Apr 20, 2013)

Have a good one man! Hope you get to enjoy lots of delicious adult beverages.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy birthday! 

Go kick your feet up in the sand and enjoy it!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday Stephan, and many many more.


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy birthday


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 20, 2013)

Have a happy!!!


----------



## geezr (Apr 20, 2013)

:hbday:........and many more.....:cooking::beer:


----------



## Lefty (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy birthday, Handle King!


----------



## markenki (Apr 20, 2013)

Alles Gute! I'll drink to your health tonight.


----------



## Igasho (Apr 20, 2013)

:groucho: Happy Bday Stefan! Don't play with your wood too much today!


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 20, 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Herr Keller.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy birthday, Stefan! Hope you spend it on a beach, while enjoying some tasty drinks and a nice view of the 'natives'.


----------



## mhenry (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy B-day kid


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy bday handle miser, I mean meister.
:hbday:


----------



## cclin (Apr 20, 2013)

:beer:Happy Birthday!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you all for the wishes! My plan was to spend time at the beach, but on Thursday my car died on me and is still in the shop. Any repair over $50 will at least double its value....

Anyway, had a friend drive me to the wood shop instead, will work on handles for a few hours and tonight I will put a large steak on the grill and check the wine fridge for a decent red to go with it. Not really in a very celebratory mood, still job hunting and when that will be successful I will party like it's 1999....

Stefan


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy birthday dude!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 20, 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Prost!


----------



## RobinW (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats Handle Meister!


----------



## mhlee (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Stefan!


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 20, 2013)

Best of luck Stephan, hope there's great news just around the corner.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy B-Day Stefan!


----------



## don (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, yes, all that geburtstag stuff. Happy day sir. I almost missed it by my time zone. I hope that steak was good, and a wine called your name. 

Cheers,
k.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 21, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Yes, yes, all that geburtstag stuff. Happy day sir. I almost missed it by my time zone. I hope that steak was good, and a wine called your name.
> 
> Cheers,
> k.



Thanks, steak was just a little overdone (cut too thin...), and we had a nice sparkling shiraz with it. As a birthday cake we have a fruit tarte, and I will probably open my last bottle of Mueller-Catoir Mussbacher Eselshaut Rieslaner Trockenbeerenauslese 1990 with that. Still early evening out here.

Stefan


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 21, 2013)

already greeted you on facebook

=p


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 21, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Thanks, steak was just a little overdone (cut too thin...), and we had a nice sparkling shiraz with it. As a birthday cake we have a fruit tarte, and I will probably open my last bottle of Mueller-Catoir Mussbacher Eselshaut Rieslaner Trockenbeerenauslese 1990 with that. Still early evening out here.
> 
> Stefan



I kind of like sparkling shiraz. I'm not sure why exactly, but I get a bottle every now and then. The wife also likes it. 

And as for that bottle of Mueller-Catoir -- have some tasty fun sir. I'm jealous. If you see someone digging in your garbage tomorrow morning with the empty bottle and tapping it for any last drops, that might be me. 

k.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Stefan!! I hope all is well!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't come here that often, so sorry for missing this! Happy bday brother.


----------



## Mingooch (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## mano (Apr 22, 2013)

A belated happy birthday to my colleague, Stephan.


----------

